# National Geographic Channel in HD?



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

On "Space Race" last night on the NGC, they kept putting up "In HD Where Available". Do they have an HD channel we don't get on D*?

TIA


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

yes they do


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

There are a lot of HD channels we dont get on D*


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

minorthr said:


> There are a lot of HD channels we dont get on D*


Please list them...

If you exclude VOOM (Dish Exclusive Contract), and IN-HD (Cable-Co exclusive contract)

There are only a handfull

Off the top of my head:

National Geographic HD 
Starz HD
Max HD

I think there is Outdoor Network HD


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Just for comparison I have Comcast HD

WGBH - 02
ABC
NBC
CBS
FOX
WB
UPN
ESPN
DISCOVERY
National Geographic
UD -HD Channel
HBO
Show
Starz
Cinemax
INHD1
INHD2

I believe thats it I may have left off 1 or 2


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Please list them...
> 
> If you exclude VOOM (Dish Exclusive Contract), and IN-HD (Cable-Co exclusive contract)
> 
> ...


Cablevision also has 'TCM - The movie Channel', PBS-HD, and WB-HD.

They also have the following HD-sports channels: YES-HD, MSG-HD, FSN-HD, SNY-HD (not sure if they are specific to the NY-region). http://www.io.tv/index.jhtml?pageType=hdtv_channels


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dirtypacman said:


> Just for comparison I have Comcast HD
> 
> WGBH - 02
> ABC
> ...


So off that list: (Excluding Locals)

National Geographic
Starz
Max



verdugan said:


> Cablevision also has 'TCM - The movie Channel', PBS-HD, and WB-HD.
> 
> They also have the following HD-sports channels: YES-HD, MSG-HD, FSN-HD, SNY-HD (not sure if they are specific to the NY-region). http://www.io.tv/index.jhtml?pageType=hdtv_channels


(Again, excluding locals)
TCM-HD

YES-HD is on DirecTV (at times)
The others appear to be regional sports channels... which could be exclusive to the cable-cos (as Chicago SportsNet HD is exclusive to Comcast)

-------------------------
What I am trying to get at, is that there really are not that many National HD Networks that DirecTV doesn't have.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

MTV-HD is another. And in the D.C. area, there's Comcast Sports Net. (DirecTV only carries the SD version.)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MTV is in HD? Yikes... 

The Comcast Sports Net HD versions have shown to be exclusive to Comcast cable-co.. (I have the same situation here in Chicago)


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> IN-HD (Cable-Co exclusive contract)


InHD's contract isn't "exclusive" and they've offered it to the dbs companies. However, they way InHD's carraige contract is written ... dbs companies don't like it (since carraige rates are based on number of "digital" subscribers ... ie, all dbs subscribers but only a portion of cable subscribers).

Oh, Wealth-HD is another HD channel D* doesn't carry (and no, it's not a Voom / Rainbow Media channel).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dt - Ahh yes, thank you for correcting me on that.
I remember reading that somewhere recently.

Wealth-HD ?

Do you have a website link fo rthat.
I see it on Verizon's FIOS feed (the HD version)

I don't normally knock a channel... but what are they going to show on Wealth-HD ? Just to shows us in detail the money we don't have ? 


So we are up to 6:

Starz-HD
Cinemax-HD
National Geographic-HD
TCM-HD
MTV-HD
Wealth-HD

InHD (not exclusive, but the contract is written in a way that DBS will never carry it)


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Wealth-HD ?
> 
> Do you have a website link fo rthat.
> I see it on Verizon's FIOS feed (the HD version)


http://www.wealthtv.net/

Yes, Verizon is one of the few HD carriers (although there's a couple more ... Insight comes to mind).


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

HGTV-HD, NFL-HD, are alive and kicking on other providers. FOOD-HD is set to launch sometime this summer, on what provider is anyone's guess.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

dt_dc said:


> http://www.wealthtv.net/
> 
> Yes, Verizon is one of the few HD carriers (although there's a couple more ... Insight comes to mind).


I've never watched it, but some of the Travel and "Details of the Rich Lifestyle" (cars, boats, homes) would be intresting to see in HD...


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

sp1dey said:


> HGTV-HD


AFAIK, HGTV-HD isn't available quite yet ... although it's expected very very soon (ie, any day).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I am starting to see how DirecTV thinks they will have 150 HD networks by the end of 2007

It looks like a lot more networks are coming out with HD varients..
Which is a good thing.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 19, 2003)

HGTV-HD is rumored to appear on Dish Network this Wednesday, along with Starz HD and National Geographic HD.


----------



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I am starting to see how DirecTV thinks they will have 150 HD networks by the end of 2007
> 
> It looks like a lot more networks are coming out with HD varients..
> Which is a good thing.


Not to change and/or confuse the subject, but do they plan on them being mpeg-2 or mpeg-4??


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

barracuda3443 said:


> Not to change and/or confuse the subject, but do they plan on them being mpeg-2 or mpeg-4??


The 150? It would most likely be MPEG4
Since they have already started the swap-out of non-dvr HD recievers, it is concievable that they would be done "relatively" soon, and could turn off the MPEG-2 HD fversions.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> I am starting to see how DirecTV thinks they will have 150 HD networks by the end of 2007
> 
> It looks like a lot more networks are coming out with HD varients..
> Which is a good thing.


dont forget TMC 

where did you see the 150 by end of 2007? I know the capacity will be there (per their chart) but i dont even remember in the investor package that they said there will be anything even near 100 HD actually 'online'


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> dont forget TMC
> 
> where did you see the 150 by end of 2007? I know the capacity will be there (per their chart) but i dont even remember in the investor package that they said there will be anything even near 100 HD actually 'online'


I guess it would be in the "wording"

I will have to revisit the Januaryish DirecTV announcements (Where the 150 number came from)

I remember the debate we had, trying to figure out what those 150 will be since, considering where we are today


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, but does the 100+ # include all the Local Channels? How many cities are they in now, because that would be 4 * (insert # of local TV markets) = HD channels


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I am starting to see how DirecTV thinks they will have 150 HD networks by the end of 2007
> 
> It looks like a lot more networks are coming out with HD varients..
> Which is a good thing.


Also, unless its been said and I didn't see it, A&E HD is coming this fall and History Channel HD is coming in January. I'm not sure when DirecTV will carry them though.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> I guess it would be in the "wording"
> 
> I will have to revisit the Januaryish DirecTV announcements (Where the 150 number came from)
> 
> I remember the debate we had, trying to figure out what those 150 will be since, considering where we are today


if you have the pdf with 99 pages, it's on page 33...clearly shows national HD projected capacity of about 40 in the first half of the year then about 160 in the 2nd half

I guess maybe they will count east/west feeds of course because i can't imagine anywhere near 150 unique channels online even this decade. so it's all the other feeds etc that will count i'm sure.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Ahh... Well capacity and distribution is DirecTV's issue....
If there are not 150 HD channels out there.... I guess they could broadcast an HD Test pattern


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

SciFi HD??????????????????


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't think there is a Sci-Fi HD network, or even one announced.

Universal-HD kinda has been serving as the "HD" outlet for the channels in the Uni-NBC world.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't forget about RSN's and PPV... they will likely take up a number of those 150. Perhaps RSNs will be spot beams for the local markets, but not sure hwo they could then integrate them into MLBEI and CI packages.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

UPN and WB should be counted - at least a national feed from LA or NY.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

UPN and WB are soon to be no longer existing.....
And the biggest problem with those (or the new CW or what ever they are going to call it)....

Is those are small affiliates that don't want National feeds (As they lose revenue dollars) and the thus all the goofy Waiver Rules apply to them.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Oln-hd


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I don't want to seem like a A$$, but you should count local RSNs and local networks that D* doesn't carry. If the cable company has them and D* doesn't it affects the consumer. It's like taking away the Sunday Ticket from D*. I'm also very upset that we don't have Starz HD. D* seems to be doing evreything in slow motion mpeg4, New HD DVR, and of course the yet to be release software for the HD Tivo lol.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i hate that starz shows their bug during movies...we are PAYING for starz !


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

ebonovic - why the defensive attitude? It's pretty well known that we are being short-changed when it comes to HD channels on DirecTV. In this thread alone, we've listed 10+ that DirecTV doesn't carry, not including RSN's and locals (and you can't dismiss InHD, it's national HD we can get from other providers).

- Major cable markets carry far more HD than DirecTV, including all the locals.
- FIOS TV carries way more HD than DirecTV, with more than enough capacity for the rest.
- Dish carries way more HD than DirecTV.

The only people who don't have an option are those with lousy local cable companies.

DirecTV totally sucks when it comes to HD. And their plans to disenfranchise all current HD Tivo owners isn't really that smart either.

For a new customer who wants HD, DirecTV could never be a recommendation.


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> ebonovic - why the defensive attitude? It's pretty well known that we are being short-changed when it comes to HD channels on DirecTV. In this thread alone, we've listed 10+ that DirecTV doesn't carry, not including RSN's and locals (and you can't dismiss InHD, it's national HD we can get from other providers).
> 
> - Major cable markets carry far more HD than DirecTV, including all the locals.
> - FIOS TV carries way more HD than DirecTV, with more than enough capacity for the rest.
> ...


I'm certainly not a D* apologist, but careful what you say about the major cables companies, not all markets are equal. Comcast is the only cable option in my area, their HD offering is horrible in my new market, missing most of the locals and half of the nationals. Back when I lived in Boston, I was a Comcast sub, and while hated the equipment, they had a fantastic lineup. The only ace in the hole Comcast has for me now, is my RSN, while tempting hasn't been enough to sway me. However I agree with your point about new subs, I wouldn't even consider D* right now, I'd head straight for Dish. I have no intention at this moment in time in switching, I get pretty good OTA and as long as my Tivo works, I'm fine. In another year, when the landscape changes, so might my service provider.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

sp1dey said:


> I'm certainly not a D* apologist, but careful what you say about the major cables companies, not all markets are equal.


I said major cable *markets*, not simply companies. I don't think I could have been much clearer.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Sorry if I came accross "defensive"... not the intent.

I am actually "learning" a few things here, about a lot of HD networks that have been announced or that are out there....

I look at RSNs as almost like a specilized "local", and I know here in Chicago... Comcast SportsNet HD will NEVER be on either of the DBS providers

IMHO, I would love to have EVERY channel in HD...

InHD .... IMHO, that is a case where InHD has set a contract, pricing point, that it simply won't ever be on DBS... but none the less it is one that DirecTV (and Dish) doesn't have.


I know FIOS is big in a some areas... but I haven't seen or heard of any headway in the #3/4 DMA (Chicago) I may not see FIOS for a decade... and by then, there will probably be another technology out by then.


VOOM... ZOOM... yes, Dish does carry those channels... But they are exclusive contracts.

But regardless: Two ways to look at it:

What HD do other Carriers, that you have access to (since Cable-Co, and FIOS varry accross the country) as compared to DirecTV

What DirecTV carries, and why don't they add more?


The later was more of the argument I was trying to do here.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> And their plans to disenfranchise all current HD Tivo owners isn't really that smart either.


Are you referring to the MPEG-4 Rollout?

Or the "rumors" that they are going to turn them off (which IMHO I believe is 100% false)

The lack of MPEG-4 is either bad planning on someone's part, when the designs for the HR10-250 where being put to paper (what some 4ish years ago)... and who is to blame for that? TiVo or DirecTV? (or do they share it).

Regardless. MPEG-4 is the future for HD broadcasts (with pretty much all the carriers)

Kinda like those people that purchased $700 DVD players just 3-4 years ago.
They won't play HD-DVDs newer technology, needs newer hardware...


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

BTW - who do I have to kill/bribe in order to get the MLB package feeds to pick up the FSN HD feeds when they are available? As a Giants fan, about 1/3 of the FSN games are in HD, and they go on and on about how much better it looks and I can't get them. I'll see my team in HD about 6 times on ESPN this year if I'm lucky. No, not the end of the world, but for the money I spend with them (and belive me, I'll be re-evaluating that when my contract is up) I expect more. DISH is looking better and better.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Does Dish have FSN in HD?

It would probable be both Major League Baseball (as the MLB Package "is theirs") and DirecTV to pickup the HD extension of that plan (if it is available)


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Voom is an exclusive contract?? I thought the holdup was lack of bandwidth on D*
-Shaown


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

IIRC... The entire VOOM programming rights where purchased by Dish Network, when VOOM as a service provider when under.

I could be wrong, and if I am... please some one correct me.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

I think VOOM is basically just a content provider now still owned by Rainbow media, like Disney or Viacom or anybody else, so I don't think there's any reason why they couldn't be carried by others.


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Does Dish have FSN in HD?
> 
> It would probable be both Major League Baseball (as the MLB Package "is theirs") and DirecTV to pickup the HD extension of that plan (if it is available)


I don't know if Dish carries it or not, nor do I care. I will care once my contract is up, but I'm guesing they don't do this either. As for MLB, they have given consent for FSN to air in HD, and DirecTV consent to carry FSN, so I doubt they need to be involved. Besides, what would MLB get from allowing this aside from more happy fans?  I'm sure that, as always, it's a bandwidth thing. They manage to find that bandwidth for NFL games, and there aren't too many available in HD on a given night. And yes, I'd be willing to be raped with a "superfan" package like they do with NFL if that's what it takes.

Sorry for the rant guys.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Different things.

MLB gave permision to FSN to broadcast the games.
FSN works with DirecTV to carry "their" broadcast 

Comcast hasn't given DirecTV a contract to carry Comcast SportsNet-HD (Chicago)
But because of the method of transmision DirecTV can carry the SD version

(I will have to try to dig up the threads that explain the details on why)

The MLB Package is something between MLB and DirecTV (just like the DirecTV is something between NFL and DirecTV), the individuals networks are probably involved someway, just not sure how.

But the package and it's contents are determined by Major League Baseball (along with the blackout rules, ect...)


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

SportsNet HD would be a BIG difference, but a LOT of teams use the SAME Fox Sports affiliate to do the HD games they air. That would seemingly be a lot easier to work out. Then again, the blackout rules are the most ridiculous thing MLB has done, and they've made a LOT of blunders. I am blacked out from broadcasts of 3 different teams, because I'm a 3 hour drive from all of them.


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

AbMagFab said:


> ebonovic - why the defensive attitude? It's pretty well known that we are being short-changed when it comes to HD channels on DirecTV. In this thread alone, we've listed 10+ that DirecTV doesn't carry, not including RSN's and locals (and you can't dismiss InHD, it's national HD we can get from other providers).
> 
> - Major cable markets carry far more HD than DirecTV, including all the locals.
> - FIOS TV carries way more HD than DirecTV, with more than enough capacity for the rest.
> ...


DirecTV (and ALL the other companies) have NO obligation to carry EVERY channel whether SD or HD. There are a huge number of SD channels that are not being carried either. They, like all companies make decisions that best fit their plans and their subscribers in their view.

Why is there a feeling that any provider would EVER have EVERY available channel? It isn't gonna happen.

To me a great example is of Dish having more channels in HD than D*. I have seen the listing for them and quite frankly I wouldn't watch most of them at all - 
just like the over 100+ SD channels I pay for and never watch either. I don't see what is so great about having and paying for SO MUCH that is a total waste.

I don't knock religion or those that deeply believe (I am one of them), but I really don't need 6 or 7 religious channels - would you want them ALL in HD also?


----------



## ddockery (Dec 26, 2001)

I believe the complaints are because DirecTV has been paying lip service to it's HD offerings for a long time now, but in they end they do very little to back it up with more channels. It's always "Just wait, NEXT quarter we'll have more, we promise!" and then nothing actually happens. 

And yes, I'll take 7 religious channels in HD, because if that happens we probably have a hell of a lot of real HD programming as well.


----------



## TivoIsForLovers (May 30, 2006)

ddockery said:


> I believe the complaints are because DirecTV has been paying lip service to it's HD offerings for a long time now, but in they end they do very little to back it up with more channels. It's always "Just wait, NEXT quarter we'll have more, we promise!" and then nothing actually happens.
> 
> And yes, I'll take 7 religious channels in HD, because if that happens we probably have a hell of a lot of real HD programming as well.


Yeah right, if they added those 7 channels I can only imagine what the posts would be!

I think DirecTV has been very open for over a year now regarding their HD expansion programs - including satellite launch and usage, MPEG 4 rollout, and the such.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> DirecTV (and ALL the other companies) have NO obligation to carry EVERY channel whether SD or HD. There are a huge number of SD channels that are not being carried either. They, like all companies make decisions that best fit their plans and their subscribers in their view.
> 
> Why is there a feeling that any provider would EVER have EVERY available channel? It isn't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Today Dish launched four new HD channels including Starz, National Geographic, Home and Garden and NFL HD. I bet many HDTivo owners that hear that will check how long they have left on their contract with D*.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

TivoIsForLovers said:


> Yeah right, if they added those 7 channels I can only imagine what the posts would be!
> 
> I think DirecTV has been very open for over a year now regarding their HD expansion programs - including satellite launch and usage, MPEG 4 rollout, and the such.


Maybe in the future D* will be the best option for HD and I will switch back. Right now they are the WORST as far as HD programming and pq.

Life is too short to wait for what's available TODAY!!!!!

I switched to cable and if they dont add National Geo and HGTV in HD I may switch to DISH (or FIOS when it comes around). Thank goodness with cable there is no contract and with good credit I believe that is true for Dish as well.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

If Dish had the YES network, in HD or not, I would be awfully tempted to make the switch. NFL ST and YES HD are the only reason D* still has me as a customer....Looked at Dish's site and was floored at the HD content they have!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BrianCT said:


> If Dish had the YES network, in HD or not, I would be awfully tempted to make the switch. NFL ST and YES HD are the only reason D* still has me as a customer....Looked at Dish's site and was floored at the HD content they have!


Dish doesn't have YES? I thought that was a couple years back.


----------



## grooves12 (Sep 25, 2001)

I switched to Dish recently... and yes their HD content is great. I have been very happy wih everything with them so far. 

The other thing is they have a TON of capacity to add even MORE HD within the year. They just have to shuffle around a bunch of their channels. They are in the midst of moving some of their international programming around... which should only take a few months, but when that is done, they probably have capacity for another 10 national HD channels, plus a handful more local HD markets.


----------

